# Too easy: what am I? Take a guess...



## gk fotografie (Jun 25, 2019)

I think this can become a fun thread, of course if everyone participates, with interesting photos and/or guessing the objects. Don't make it too difficult, it must remain a fun game, because otherwise we'll fully miss the objective of this thread!

When you make a guess, please *QUOTE* the post to which you respond in order to keep it all clear for everyone in the long-term......in addition, it would of course also be very nice if you make a guess* AND* immediately upload a photo for a new round to give this thread progress.

So...come on with your images, everything from close-ups, macro photos, stacked, stitched, combined or HDR (you name it) in black & white or color is allowed!


----------



## weepete (Jun 25, 2019)

Giraffe




2019-06-25_10-34-20 by wee_pete, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 25, 2019)

A fish, of course, but I don't know the type. @GK I have thought about a thread like this for awhile.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 25, 2019)

weepete said:


> Giraffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks very much like* 'plaice'*, a flatfish.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> A fish, of course, but I don't know the type. @GK I have thought about a thread like this for awhile.



Ah, nice, I hope it works and many TPF members will participate and we'll see many beautiful, eye-catching and unusual photos.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 25, 2019)

A Giraffe.......


----------



## weepete (Jun 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> Looks very much like* 'plaice'*, a flatfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done GK, it is indeed a photo of a plaice!

The bumps on the head give it away and are the thing to identify this species. The orange spots are indicative though other flatfish can have orange spots too so you can't rely on tha for an ID.


----------



## weepete (Jun 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 175486



Dried mud?


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 175486


Dried mud or salt pan


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 25, 2019)

weepete said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 175486
> ...





Original katomi said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 175486
> ...



It is wall paint in a bucket and I put it away years ago in the garage, then completely forgotten. The wall paint had become rock hard in the meanwhile, completely dried out and cracked.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2019)

Jcdeboever--wheels? old wheels??


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Jcdeboever--wheels? old wheels??


Yes sir, was going to put them in the tired iron challenge. 22.5" hub pilot rims for semi's.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2019)

They have a beautiful patina. They could belong in the challenge


----------



## weepete (Jun 25, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> View attachment 175529



Boat?


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 25, 2019)

weepete said:


> BasilFawlty said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 175529
> ...



Nope.  Good guess though.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 25, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > BasilFawlty said:
> ...



Crazy guess but is it a hypoxia or decompression chamber?


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 25, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> BasilFawlty said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...



Close enough - it's the altitude chamber at AF Undergrad Pilot Training (UPT) school, Enid, OK.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 175589
> ...



Nope. Good guess. Its part of a frame on a huge steam locomotive.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Warhorse (Sep 29, 2019)

Thermometer?


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> Thermometer?



Close! Quite close.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 30, 2019)

It's a magnetometer. A survey magnetometer used to map subterranean features. It's flown beneath a helicopter which flies in a grid pattern to map an area. 3 GPS receivers on the magnetometer keep track of the location and attitude of the "bird" and the software generates a 3D map of the sub surface. Really interesting.


----------

